# New shop in dundee



## dundeekev (Oct 24, 2009)

just a quick note to let everyone know that the shop in dundee is now open still awaiting licence so no animals for sale yet but have most other things inc frozen and live foods 
Dundee Reptiles
72 Albert St
Dundee
01382 453113
email [email protected]
:welcome:


----------



## Claire~R~ (Dec 18, 2007)

:2thumb:


----------

